

Arduino Cell phone - hansc
http://hackaday.com/2012/09/03/make-cell-phone-calls-with-your-arduino/

======
eckyptang
"Arduino dialler" is probably more appropriate. The cell phone is entirely off
the Arduino.

~~~
dmm
Android phones are the same way. The android system runs on a separate
processor from all of the cell stuff. They communicate over a bus.

~~~
gue5t
All true. For a real open-source cell phone (as mentioned in the hackaday
comments), see the OsmocomBB project at
<[http://bb.osmocom.org/>](http://bb.osmocom.org/>).

~~~
motoford
Fixed link. <http://bb.osmocom.org/trac>

Site seems to be having trouble with the traffic though.

------
bencpeters
It's a cool hack, but with 32 bit ARM chips as cheap as they are, I'm a bit
skeptical that anyone really wants an 8-bit phone that's "only" a phone when
you can get a smartphone for a similar hardware cost.

Also, I'm trying to envision the slice of the world that simultaneously cares
about an "open source" cell phone, but doesn't want a full featured smart
phone. Maybe people like that exist, but I certainly don't know any of them (I
know that doesn't prove anything, just saying...)

One application I think would be pretty cool for this would be some kind of
remote monitoring, or remote controlled device - if you could get an SMS plan
with that shield and then hook up sensors/actuators to the arduino, you could
potentially get data off it via SMS, or control it remotely via SMS. That
would be cool.

~~~
hackmiester
You're onto something with the last part. I saw this and figured it would be
perfect for a security system that would call someone when it was breached.

------
ajays
Anyone else remember OpenMoko ?

